# ICD-9 Help!



## valerieeanderson (Jan 3, 2011)

Gerota's fascia necrosis  without involvement of an atrophic right kidney and spesis. Await cultures from urine; His blood cultures are growing gram-negative rods so far.

So I just need help with the first part; GEROTA FASCIA NECROSIS?? In other words the tissue around the kidney is dead, is there a code for that?


----------



## cgallimore (Jan 3, 2011)

How about 728.86 - necrotizing fasciitis?? It's not specific to location.


----------



## valerieeanderson (Jan 3, 2011)

OH! Yeah that's perfect! Thank you!


----------

